# Kritik an Millionenverdienst des CEO: Investoren von Activision Blizzard fordern Gehaltskürzung



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kritik an Millionenverdienst des CEO: Investoren von Activision Blizzard fordern Gehaltskürzung*

						Verdient Bobby Kotick, der CEO von Activision Blizzard, zu viel Geld? 2019 sollen es über 30 Millionen Dollar gewesen sein. Zu viel, findet eine Gruppe von Investoren, und verlangt, dass der Geschäftsführer einen aus ihrer Sicht faireren Vertrag erhält. Activision Blizzard rechtfertig sich. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kritik an Millionenverdienst des CEO: Investoren von Activision Blizzard fordern Gehaltskürzung*


----------



## Do Berek (7. Juni 2020)

Nur gerecht, von mir haben die seit mind. 10 Jahren kein Geld mehr bekommen (Activision), Blizzard Games nie gespielt


----------



## sfc (7. Juni 2020)

Wer gegen sein Gehalt ist, soll halt Indie-Games kaufen. Activision Blizzard mag ich auch nicht und habe daher nichts von denen, aber ich glaube, dass sie das ebenso wenig kümmert wie die Empörung irgendwelcher Aktivisten, die sich extra zum Aufregen drei Aktien gekauft haben. Der Laden brummt nun mal seit Jahren und das richtig ordentlich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juni 2020)

> Angestellte würden zudem weniger als ein Drittel von 1 Prozent ihres  CEOs verdienen. Junior-Entwickler etwa erhielten lediglich 40.000 Dollar  im Jahr, was im teuren Kalifornien keine angemessene Bezahlung sei.  Außerdem habe der Publisher im letzten Jahr 800 Mitarbeiter entlassen.  Die 30,1 Millionen US-Dollar schwere Ausschüttung, der größte Teil setzt  sich aus Aktienpaketen zusammen, sei vor dem Hintergrund besonders  anrüchig.


Human ressources schiebt man halt hin und her.
BWL-Grundkenntnisse.

Geld hat kein Gewissen.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (7. Juni 2020)

Krass sind nicht die 30 Mios. sondern dass die „normalen„ Angestellten im Verhältnis wohl sehr wenig bekommen...auch da gibts es bestimmt verdiente, langjährige Mitarbeiter die ebenso ihren Anteil am Aufstieg des Konzerns haben.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2020)

Ich mag Blizzard Spiele.
Nur für WoW und Abo würde ich kein Geld ausgeben.


----------



## gerX7a (7. Juni 2020)

Da ist auch viel Augenwischerei dabei und man muss berücksichtigen, welche Motivation solche vermeintlich moralisch gestimmten Investoren tatsächlich antreibt.
Hier könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es denen eher darum geht, dass entsprechende Gelder als Firmenkapital verbucht werden und damit zumindest zum Teil die Dividenden erhöhen. (_Philanthropie und Altruismus sind Eigenschaften, die ich (Groß)Investoren mit als letztes unterstellen würde._ )

Abseits dessen zum Vergleich: Activision/Blizzard erwirtschaftete in 2019 6,4 Mrd. US$ Umsatz und 1,5 Mrd. US$ Gewinn und der CEO verdiente rd. 30 Mio. US$.
AMD dagegen erwirtschaftete in 2019 6,7 Mrd. US$ Umsatz, jedoch gerade mal 0,34 Mrd. US$ Gewinn (_weniger als 1/4 von AcBl_) und deren CEO L.Su verdiente in dem Jahr rd. 59 Mio. US$. Setzt man das in Relation, dann schneidet der AcBl-CEO da noch vergleichsweise schlecht ab. 

Ob man derartige Gehälter grundsätzlich für gerechtfertigt hält oder nicht, ist ein anderes Thema, aber wenn hier ein gewisser Personenkreis mit vermeintlich edler Gesinnung dagegen argumentiert, sollte man erst mal nachfassen und beleuchten, ob dahinter nicht ein völlig anderes Anreizsystem stecken könnte ...


----------



## Basileukum (7. Juni 2020)

Tja, wir schlittern in eine weltweite Wirtschaftskrise, bzw. haben die ja aktuell schon. Durch die sinnlosen und schädlichen Coronamaßnahmen selbst eingetütet, anbei, wenn auch das System vorher schon mehr als morsch bzw. reif dafür war.  

Da muß man als Investor auch mal sparen, da es derzeit ja revolutionäre Zeiten in den verfallenden Staaten aus Übersee sind, kommt es dann auch noch gut, wenn CEO Bashing betrieben wird anstatt mehr Massenentlassungen. Man muß an dieser Stelle wissen, was dem CEO sein Konsumpöbel (das bist Du lieber Leser), welchem er die Waren andreht, das ist dem Multimilliardär (Investor) sein CEO Pöbel, nice to have, aber auch heute da und morgen weg.


----------



## Quake2008 (7. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Human ressources schiebt man halt hin und her.
> BWL-Grundkenntnisse.
> 
> Geld hat kein Gewissen.



Aber der Mensch sollte eins haben. 

Nicht ums Sonst sagt man das Geld einsam macht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> ...Zu viel, findet eine Gruppe von Investoren, und verlangt, dass der Geschäftsführer einen aus ihrer Sicht faireren Vertrag erhält. Activision Blizzard rechtfertig sich. *...*


Was haben denn die Investoren für Ihr Geld geleistet und welche Rendite bekamen Sie in den letzten fünf Jahren? Erleben wir gerade die Versuche, dass ganz oben jetzt nicht mehr nur Unten und die Mitte ausbluten will, sonden auch weiter oben wildert? Nur so als Gedankenanstoß.

Wenn ich mir diese Kursentwicklung anschaue, sollte man eigentlich zufrieden sein. Mit "normalen" Zinsen geht man all 14-16 Jahre von einer Verdoppelung des Vermöges aus. Betrachte ich die letzten 14 Jahre, hat sich der Kurs verzehnfacht. Eine ordentliche Hausse. Wenn die geknechteten Mitarbeiter klagen würden, wäre es etwas anderes. Aber über so einen Versuch der Investoren, aus einem erfolgreichem Unternehmen noch mehr heraus zu pressen, kann ich nur schmunzeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Google Finanzen


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (7. Juni 2020)

Ich kann nicht darüber schmunzeln, wenn der Chef einer Firma das 750 fache seiner Angestellten verdient. Egal bei welcher Firma. Und diese Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber solchen Perversitäten kotzt mich an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2020)

IiIHectorIiI schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht darüber schmunzeln, wenn der Chef einer Firma das 750 fache seiner Angestellten verdient. Egal bei welcher Firma. Und diese Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber solchen Perversitäten kotzt mich an.



Klagen die geknechteten Mitarbeiter oder die Investoren? "Lachen" tue ich nicht über das Gehalt, sondern über die Kläger. Die Mitarbeiter haben alles Recht der Welt, dass zu tun.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juni 2020)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Nicht ums Sonst sagt man das Geld einsam macht.


Aber es stinkt nicht.


----------



## Kelemvor (7. Juni 2020)

In der Dom Rep schon.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Juni 2020)

Wenn PCGHW abseits ihres ehemaligen Kerngeschäftes, also Hardwaretests und Grundlagenartikel, Journalismus betreiben würde statt Clickbaiting und sinnentleerendem Reposting der Berichte anderer... dann wäre die hier nun schon mehrfach aufgekommene Frage, WER denn diese ominösen, kritischen Investoren seien, direkt im Artikel beantwortet worden.

Es handelt sich um die CtW Investment Group, das ist eine Art gewerkschaftsnaher Stiftung, die ihre Rechte als Investoren nutzt, um durch Einblicke und Mitbestimmung gewisse Geschäftspraktiken anzuprangern und Einfluß auszuüben. Der Name steht im ersten Absatz des Quellartikels von Gamespot.


----------



## CvBuron (7. Juni 2020)

Der Mann ist seit 1991 CEO von dem Laden und hat wahrscheinlich noch einen recht alten Vertrag mit Prozentualbeteiligung am Unternehmenserfolg, und den wahrscheinlich auch nicht gedeckelt. Insofern spricht nichts gegen das Salär, wenn es nicht passen würde, hätte man das schon neu verhandelt. 

Die Gehälter untenrum sollten dann aber auch passen. Die besagten 40k USD halte ich allerdings für eine Übertreibung zur Meinungsmache, das wäre für Kalifornien nicht nur grob unterdurchschnittlich, sondern schon allerunterstes Ende - für das Geld würde kein Softwareentwickler dort arbeiten wollen.


----------



## pseudonymx (7. Juni 2020)

Als ob net 1 mio reichen würde.... acti. soll die restlichen 29 auf die einfachen Mitarbeiter verteilen.... die Menschen ohne die Erfolg einer Firma garnicht möglich wäre..... aber das wäre ja Fair... und sowas geht ja garnicht....


----------



## Quake2008 (7. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Human ressources schiebt man halt hin und her.
> BWL-Grundkenntnisse.
> 
> Geld hat kein Gewissen.




Jetzt wissen wir doch was verboten und verbannt werden muss. Dies Menschenverachtende BWL. 

Aber was solls, jetzt bekommt man seine Glotze im MM mit 60 Monatsraten, da geht selbst mit Mindestlohn. 

Ich fände es sinnvoller wenn Sie mehr Leute Qualität leisten könnten, statt den Billig ramsch. 

Die Ressourcen auf dem Planeten sind halt nicht endlich.


----------



## Quake2008 (7. Juni 2020)

hilfebitte schrieb:


> Mit gewissen kommt man nicht zu geld.




Das stimmt wohl, aber niemand kann mir erzählen, dass wir auf diesem Planeten sind um uns gegenseitig auszubeuten. 

Solange wir diesen Scheiß aktzeptieren wird sich nichts ändern, wozu auch, man könnte einer der Gutbetuchten sein und der Rest ist egal. 

Dann braucht man auch nicht lauthals irgend welche Misstände beklagen. Wir haben diese Gutbürger gesehen, an Bahnhöfen und Flughöfen stehen Wirtschaftsflüchtligen begrüßend. 

Ich wäre auch froh, wenn jemand reinkommt der mein Klo putzt und für weniger als Mindestlohn Pakete ausfährt.  Willkomen in der Knechtschaft.

Es kann nicht sein, dass das einzige Ziel im Leben es sein soll nur Geld zu sammeln. 

Die Gesellschaft wird sich das nicht ewig gefallen lassen.


----------



## Lotto (7. Juni 2020)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Krass sind nicht die 30 Mios. sondern dass die „normalen„ Angestellten im Verhältnis wohl sehr wenig bekommen...auch da gibts es bestimmt verdiente, langjährige Mitarbeiter die ebenso ihren Anteil am Aufstieg des Konzerns haben.



Das ist doch in nahezu jedem Unternehmen so. Je größer und erfolgreicher desto steiler ist der Anstieg des Gehalts in die oberen Ebenen. Selbst die prozentualen jährlichen Gehaltsteigerungen sind deutlich höher (absolut sowieso, aber auch relativ). Während der normale Angestellte mit Glück seine 2-3% bekommt, kriegen die Leute eine Ebene drüber schon ihre 6-10%. Kann sich jeder ausrechnen wie die Gehaltsschere nach 20 Jahren dann aussieht.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juni 2020)

Ein Deckelungssystem, welches die Höhe der Top-Gehälter eines Unternehmens halbwegs fair an die Höhe der minimalen Gehälter koppelt, wäre sicherlich nicht übel. Es soll ja niemandem verboten werden, Geld zu verdienen und ich gebe mich nicht der Illusion hin, das die eigentlichen Wertschöpfer jemals so gut abschneiden wie die Konzernspitzen, aber ein gewisses Verhältnis kann man durchaus durch Regulation erzwingen.


----------



## tochan01 (7. Juni 2020)

... Verzichtet die Investorengruppe auch auf ihre Dividenden oder sollen was von den "eingesparten" Million dann ausgeschüttet werden


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juni 2020)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, dass das einzige Ziel im Leben es sein soll nur Geld zu sammeln.
> 
> Die Gesellschaft wird sich das nicht ewig gefallen lassen.



Da die Gesellschaft das von wenigen kleinen Randgruppen abgesehen schon seit Jahrtausenden mitmacht ist leider nicht davon auszugehen dass sich da groß was ändert.


----------



## geist4711 (7. Juni 2020)

ja, als aktionär würd ich mich auch sehr ärgern wenn sich der CEO schon 30Mio in die tasche steckt, 
die sonst anteilsmässig ja mir zugute kämen.

und die ganzen spieler können schön sehen wo ihre abo-gelder etc landen, nicht in der entwicklung etc weiterer toller spiele, 
nein, 
beim CEO und diversen aktionären.......


----------



## geist4711 (7. Juni 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Tja, wir schlittern in eine weltweite Wirtschaftskrise, bzw. haben die ja aktuell schon. Durch die sinnlosen und schädlichen Coronamaßnahmen selbst eingetütet, anbei, wenn auch das System vorher schon mehr als morsch bzw. reif dafür war.



soso,die corona-maßnahmenm sind also sinnlos und schädlich?

denk mal:
so richtig 'schädlich' wäre es gewesen, diese von dir als sinnlos bezeichneten corona-maßnahmen eben NICHT gemacht zu haben, dann stünde deutschland noch vor brasilien und USA was die toten angeht und DAS wäre dann wesentlich mehr und dauerhafter 'schädlich' wenn die, 
vor allem alten und erfahrenen arbeiter und angestellten, 
gestorben sind und auch nach der kriese natürlich nichtmehr zu verfügung stehen, 
eben weil sie tot sind!
ein wenig darüber nachdenken was man so von sich gibt schadet nicht!


----------



## Sinuscom (7. Juni 2020)

Blizzard ist längst am Arsch.
Beispiel: Während WoW Legion war das PVP Bufffood einfach mal 2 verfickte JAHRE lang buggy, und gab nur 1% Hp statt 10%Hp - war es so schwer zu fixen obwohl es gemeldet wurde?
Server scheinen mittlerweile bei der halben Spielerzahl von früher überlastet zu sein und bescheren Lags die das Spiel teilweise unspielbar machen.
Und nein, mit einem Ryzen 3600 und einer Vega 56 habe ich keinen "Holz-PC".
Oder aktuell Call of Duty Warzone - Kumpel hat, obwohl er leistungsstärkere Hardware + KOMPLETT neuaufgesetzten Windoof bei mindestens jeden 3 Spiel einen Absturz mit immer wieder verschiedenen Fehlermeldungen.
Die Qualität ließ die letzten Jahre stark nach, obwohl man sie teilweise (im Fall WOW) monatlich mit Geld versorgt.
Schämen sollte er sich! Aber leider leben wir in einer sehr egoistischen Zeit....
#KaliYuga


----------



## sterreich (7. Juni 2020)

> From 2003 until 2008, he was a director at Yahoo!


Schlechtes Omen? 


gerX7a schrieb:


> Abseits dessen zum Vergleich: Activision/Blizzard erwirtschaftete in 2019 6,4 Mrd. US$ Umsatz und 1,5 Mrd. US$ Gewinn und der CEO verdiente rd. 30 Mio. US$.
> AMD dagegen erwirtschaftete in 2019 6,7 Mrd. US$ Umsatz, jedoch gerade mal 0,34 Mrd. US$ Gewinn (_weniger als 1/4 von AcBl_) und deren CEO L.Su verdiente in dem Jahr rd. 59 Mio. US$. Setzt man das in Relation, dann schneidet der AcBl-CEO da noch vergleichsweise schlecht ab.


Dir ist schon klar, dass dieser hohe "Verdienst" von Su Aktienkurs-bedingt ist? Sie hat ein Unternehmen aus dem Dreck an die Spitze gebracht, Kotick hat ein gut gehendes Unternehmen erfolgreich "verwaltet". (Ist leider auch schon eine Errungenschaft für viele CEOs)

Das Basisgehalt ignorierend:

Aktienkurs 2019 für AMD stieg von 19$ auf 46,18$, das macht auf die 59 Mio $ von Su umgelegt 2196575 Aktien.
Aktienkurs 2019 für AB stieg von 47.17$ auf 59,19$, das macht auf die 30 Mio $ von Kotick umgelegt 2495840 Aktien, er bekommt also 13.6% mehr.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein Deckelungssystem, welches die Höhe der Top-Gehälter eines Unternehmens halbwegs fair an die Höhe der minimalen Gehälter koppelt, wäre sicherlich nicht übel. Es soll ja niemandem verboten werden, Geld zu verdienen und ich gebe mich nicht der Illusion hin, das die eigentlichen Wertschöpfer jemals so gut abschneiden wie die Konzernspitzen, aber ein gewisses Verhältnis kann man durchaus durch Regulation erzwingen.


Gegen sowas wird immer gerne argumentiert, dass man so keine guten Manager engagieren/an die Firma binden kann. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind solche Leute genau wie Spitzensportler eher rar, und der "Durchschnitt" verdient sich trotzdem dumm und dämlich.


----------



## Echo321 (7. Juni 2020)

sterreich schrieb:


> Gegen sowas wird immer gerne argumentiert, dass man so keine guten Manager engagieren/an die Firma binden kann. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind solche Leute genau wie Spitzensportler eher rar, und der "Durchschnitt" verdient sich trotzdem dumm und dämlich.



Ja so wird argumentiert aber im Grunde ist das der totale Blödsinn.

Gerade wenn ein Topmanager nach dem Aktienwert bezahlt wird hat er kein Interesse an einen langfristigen Erfolg des Unternehmens. Es zählt das schnelle Geld , eine schnelle Aufwertung der Aktie und damit ein hoher Bonus für den CEO / Manager. Am Anfang geht das noch durch Verbesserungen und gute Produkte, irgendwann dann nur noch durch Einsparungen und Personalabbau. Einen ständigen Wachstum kann es nicht geben und irgendwann stagniert der Aktienindex oder sinkt. Dann gibt es zwei Auswege für den CEO / Manager:
1) Er erkennt das "Ende" seiner Erfolgsstory und verlässt wie eine Ratte das sinkende Schiff
2) Er erkennt das "Ende" nicht und wird mit einer hohen Abfindung entlassen.

Verlierer sind immer die Mitarbeiter, das Produkt , die Firma. Einmal im Topmanagement angekommen kann man nur noch gewinnen , genauso wie Politiker ab Landesebene.


----------



## Daggy82 (7. Juni 2020)

geist4711 schrieb:


> soso,die corona-maßnahmenm sind also sinnlos und schädlich?
> 
> denk mal:
> so richtig 'schädlich' wäre es gewesen, diese von dir als sinnlos bezeichneten corona-maßnahmen eben NICHT gemacht zu haben, dann stünde deutschland noch vor brasilien und USA was die toten angeht und DAS wäre dann wesentlich mehr und dauerhafter 'schädlich' wenn die,
> ...



Was ein Blödsinn, wieder einer der den ganzen Krempel glaubt!!! 

Zum Thema selbst, versteh ich nicht was hier alle haben. Da ich selber eine Firma besitze kann ich das nur voll und ganz verstehen das ein CEO eines solchen Weltunternehmens diese Gewisse Summe verdient, ist ja bei anderen Firmen auch so. Ich verdiene ja auch den Factor X mehr wie meine Mitarbeiter.

Man sollte seine Angestellten natürlich fair bezahlen, aber wem das nicht passt, der kann ja das Unternehmen wechseln oder sich ja was eigenes aufbauen und mehr verdienen, statt immer über die zu jammern die mehr verdienen. Schon mein Opa sagte " Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied, so einfach ist das.


----------



## rum (7. Juni 2020)

Also ich halte ja auch nichts davon, dass einige wenige Millionen und Abermillionen verdienen, in einem Zeitraum in dem das, verglichen mit anderen, einfach nicht passen kann.
Aber in dem Fall finde ich, es beschwert sich irgendwie der falsche Personenkreis ...


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juni 2020)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn, wieder einer der den ganzen Krempel glaubt!!!



Will gar nicht wissen was du so für Krempel glaubst. 





Daggy82 schrieb:


> Man sollte seine Angestellten natürlich fair bezahlen, aber wem das nicht passt, der kann ja das Unternehmen wechseln oder sich ja was eigenes aufbauen und mehr verdienen, statt immer über die zu jammern die mehr verdienen. Schon mein Opa sagte " Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied, so einfach ist das.



Sag das denen die in der Pflegebranche arbeiten oder sonstige relevante berufe.

und mein opa sagte immer:  Man sollte die Welt nicht nur aus dem eigenem fenster schauen,


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juni 2020)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> Zum Thema selbst, versteh ich nicht was hier alle haben. Da ich selber eine Firma besitze kann ich das nur voll und ganz verstehen das ein CEO eines solchen Weltunternehmens diese Gewisse Summe verdient, ist ja bei anderen Firmen auch so. Ich verdiene ja auch den Factor X mehr wie meine Mitarbeiter.



Dann solltest du eventuell einen Teil davon in persönliche Weiterbildung investieren, denn angesichts deiner Ausdrucksweise, Rechtschreibung und Grammatik könnte man vermuten, dass dein Unternehmen, wenn nicht sogar komplett erfunden, allenfalls eine kleine Klitsche ist, in der dein Einkommen als Chef unter dem liegt, was ein qualifizierter abhängig Beschäftigter in entsprechenden Branchen verdient.  

Wenn das kleine Handwerkele ein Geschäft mit einer Handvoll Mitarbeiter betreibt, kann sich der Inhaber natürlich selbst ein nominelles Gehalt "bewilligen", welches so ziemlich mit den monatlichen Gewinnen abzüglich der Personal-, Waren-/Material- sowie Regiekosten und Abgaben identisch ist. Wenn dann der Chef in einem gut laufenden Betrieb einen höheren vierstelligen oder sogar unteren fünfstelligen Betrag kassiert, liegt er selbstverständlich weit über den Mitarbeitern, selbst wenn diese übertariflich bezahlt werden. Das ist dann im Durchschnitt das Fünffache, und dagegen ist gar nichts zu sagen.

Hier geht es aber um ein Jahresgehalt von 30 Millionen US-Dollar, während selbst fest angestellte Top-Programmierer bei Blizzard bei Ihren Jahresgehältern unter 100.000 US-Dollar bleiben dürften. Das dortige Verhältnis kannst du jetzt selbst ausrechnen oder von deiner Frau ausrechnen lassen, falls diese bei euch die Buchhaltung macht.


----------



## Echo321 (7. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die wirklich guten Manager sind wirklich so rar wie Spitzensportler, insoweit wa sichrlich auch AMD "gezwungen" Lisa Su ein erfoglsbasierenden Vertrag anzubieten, ihr Grundgehalt wird auf 1 Millionen Dollar kolportiert, der Rest ist erfolgsabhängig.



Erfolgsbasierende Verträge und Boni sind ja voll in Ordnung aber warum gibt es die in diesem Maße nur für Top-Manager ? Warum wird nicht jeder Mitarbeiter am Erfolg seiner Arbeit beteiligt ? Wieso wird Erfolg eigentlich nur am Aktienwert bemessen und nicht über andere Kennzahlen wie Kundenzufriedenheit, soziale Gerechtigkeit , ...

Beim Aufstieg einer Firma an der Börse kann man immer eine Verschlechterung des Produktes , der Arbeitsbedingungen der Mitarbeiter usw. feststellen. Top Manager sind in vielen Fällen einfach nur Idioten die sich Dinge trauen die Andere nicht machen. Mitarbeiter entlassen , Produkte auszuschlachten wie es nur geht , Produktionskosten durch schlechte Qualität minimieren , .. mit Blizzard haben wir hier doch ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (7. Juni 2020)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, aber niemand kann mir erzählen, dass wir auf diesem Planeten sind um uns gegenseitig auszubeuten.
> 
> Solange wir diesen Scheiß aktzeptieren wird sich nichts ändern, wozu auch, man könnte einer der Gutbetuchten sein und der Rest ist egal.
> 
> ...



Amen... Die blinden nennen es seit Jahren Fachkräftemangel und demografischen Wandel. Die Betroffenen Knechte nennen sich gegenseitig Rassisten und Kanacken oder Emanzipation gleiche Arbeit gleiches Geld... Nur wenige Knechte mit etwas Verstand sehen das Teile und Herrsche und sind gemäß der Deutungshoheit dieser Narzisten dann so genannte Verschwörungstheoretiker. Neuerdings fachsimpeln sie gerne darüber welche Berufe systemrelevant sind. Dafür werden sicherlich Solidaritätsbeiträge erhoben oder Steuern. Das diese "systemrelevanten" Berufe im Prinzip genau so zur Arbeiterklasse gehören und ihre systemrelevanz im Leben einer Abhängigkeit auskleiden von einem Kapital dessen Wert sukzessive abnimmt weil sich zu viele ******* zu viel vom Kuchen weg nehmen begreifen die wenigsten. Ergo schuften sie sich krank um später im Alter zu überlegen wozu sie ein Leben lang hart gearbeitet haben...

Ich finde es gut das endlich es mal Aktionäre gibt die darauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## shaboo (7. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber um ein Jahresgehalt von 30 Millionen US-Dollar, während selbst fest angestellte Top-Programmierer bei Blizzard bei Ihren Jahresgehältern unter 100.000 US-Dollar bleiben dürften. Das dortige Verhältnis kannst du jetzt selbst ausrechnen oder von deiner Frau ausrechnen lassen, falls diese bei euch die Buchhaltung macht.


Du wärest überrascht, wie viele Leute in den USA in welchen Berufen 100.000 Dollar verdienen. Das ist dort bei weitem keine derartige Seltenheit wie bei uns ein Gehalt von 100.000 Euro. Wenn ich dem glauben darf, was eine kurze Google-Suche ergeben hat

Computer Programmer Salary | US News Best Jobs

verdiente bereits 2018 ungefähr die Hälfte aller Programmierer mehr als 85.000 Dollar und immer noch jeder Vierte mehr als 110.000 Dollar. Du kannst also davon ausgehen, dass ein "Top-Programierer bei Blizzard" einigermaßen deutlich über 100.000 Dollar liegen dürfte.

Zum Thema: Meiner Meinung nach ist es Angelegenheit der Unternehmen und Aktionäre, wie die Angestellten inklusive Top-Manager bezahlt werden. Wenn es gesellschaftlicher Konsens ist, gibt es im Prinzip genügend Möglichkeiten, Ungerechtigkeiten und Exzessen mittels Mindestlöhnen am unteren Ende der Skala oder exorbitanten Steuersätzen von 80 oder 90 Prozent am oberen Ende der Skala zu Leibe zu rücken.


----------



## tallantis (8. Juni 2020)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, aber niemand kann mir erzählen, dass wir auf diesem Planeten sind um uns gegenseitig auszubeuten.



Wenn du das wirklich glaubst, musst du den Planeten verlassen. Denn hier herrscht nun mal der Kapitalismus und Ausbeutung ist da mit inbegriffen. Das gesamte Börsensystem, welches diese Gehälter ja überhaupt erst ermöglicht, ist eine Krankheit, die es nie hätte geben dürfen. Die Dotierung basiert ja nicht auf einem reellem Wert, der anhand dem bemessen ist was das Unternehmen in diesem Moment wirtschaftet, sondern nur was Leute glauben, was das Unternehmen irgendwann einnehmen könnte. Alles Spekulation, was uns ja die ein oder andere Weltwirtschaftskrise, oder zumindest einen Crash eingebrockt hat. Und darauf basieren diese 30 Mio, an einem Ratespiel. Yay.

Daher kann man aber auch nicht alles in einen Topf werfen, hier mit Entlassungen und geringeren Gehältern zu kommen, hört sich eher nach einem Machtspielchen zwischen Kotick und den Investoren an, vor allem da es in die Öffentlichkeit getragen wurden. 800 Entlassungen stehen erstmal für sich, aber manchmal sind das eben auch 800 nutzlose Leute, die das Unternehmen nicht weiterbringen. Ich hab selber in Firmen erlebt, dass Entlassungen keine Mehrarbeit für die Verbliebenen bedeutete und das Unternehmen sich stabilisierte. Die Leute die gehen mussten, haben einfach nichts beigetragen, manchmal lag es an ihnen, manchmal an der nicht-optimierten/veralteten Firmenstruktur. 

Natürlich ist es unethisch, dass einzelne so viel Kohle für pures Roulette an der Börse erhalten, aber, dass es überhaupt Investoren gibt, ist schon das Problem am Schopfe gepackt. Dieses Geblubber hier, kann man nur mit lauem Zynismus betrachten.


----------



## geist4711 (8. Juni 2020)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn, wieder einer der den ganzen Krempel glaubt!!!



na dann erklär mal was daran blödsinn ist?!

zu dem kram 'ich besize sselbst eine firma, bla bla.

typisch firmeninhaber.
sei dir auch gegönnt, aber ab einem gewissen level, zb eine millionen per anno, ist es einach nur üertrieben viel was da für einen posten gegeben wird.
das steht in keinem verhältniss zm wert der leistung die man als boss macht.
ein arbeiter zb, der sagen wir 10.000€ im monat verdient, und das ist viel, kann gut mit seiner familie davon leben, und mit einer millionen, kann man ohne probleme sein ganzes leben ausreichend ausgestattet leben.
warum soll es einen sinn machen das irgendjemand davon das mehrfache im jahr verdient?
schon mit einer millionen hat man ausgesorgt.
das ist nur eins: nicht etwa neid oder jammern oderso der anderen, sondern gier eines einzelnen.
vor allem aber, auf dem rücken der anderen und das ist noch viel schlimmer.
und nein, das ist keineswegs 'normal' sondern schlicht nur abartig.
und, es macht es nicht besser wenn man sich hinstellt und sagt: so is nunmal die welt und das ist kapitalismus verlass doch die erde.

so hat man nämlich vor der bekämfung der sklaverei auch geredet und heute ist es vielen klar das sklaverei schlecht und inakzeptabel ist, auch wenn es immernoch praktiziert wird, wenn auch weniger offensichtlich.....


----------



## Mahoy (8. Juni 2020)

shaboo schrieb:


> Du wärest überrascht, wie viele Leute in den USA in welchen Berufen 100.000 Dollar verdienen. Das ist dort bei weitem keine derartige Seltenheit wie bei uns ein Gehalt von 100.000 Euro. Wenn ich dem glauben darf, was eine kurze Google-Suche ergeben hat
> 
> Computer Programmer Salary | US News Best Jobs
> 
> verdiente bereits 2018 ungefähr die Hälfte aller Programmierer mehr als 85.000 Dollar und immer noch jeder Vierte mehr als 110.000 Dollar. Du kannst also davon ausgehen, dass ein "Top-Programierer bei Blizzard" einigermaßen deutlich über 100.000 Dollar liegen dürfte.



Es gibt 10 Arten von Menschen auf diesem Planeten: Diejenigen, die wissen, was ein Median ist, und diejenigen, die es nicht wissen. 
Man sollte den Lagewert nicht mit dem Durchschnitt verwechseln und weiterhin berücksichtigen, dass Spieleschmieden nur anteilig in die Gesamtrechnung eingehen, in der dem sich auch klassische Softwareentwicklung und IT-basierte Forschung befinden - als Bereiche, in denen für Prozesse doch deutlich abweichen und für genormte Posten deutlich mehr drin ist.

Selbst im Idealfall (!) verdient also auch bei Blizzard nur jeder vierte Programmierer über 100.000 im Jahr. Aber selbst das wäre Augenwischerei, denn man beachte ein wichtiges Detail: Es geht um _salaries_, also Gehälter. Diese erfassen (nicht nur) in den USA lediglich angestellte Programmierer, und wir wissen ja, dass in der Branche viel mit Honorarkräften und "Tagelöhnern" gearbeitet wird. 

Und wenn wir mal ganz kurz so tun, als würde *jeder* Programmierer bei Blizzard auf den Höchstwert von (aufgerundet) 110.000 US-Dollar/Jahr kommen, erhält der CEO immer noch knapp das 273fache. Und ob er gegenüber einem Programmierer (oder Spiel-, Grafik-, Sounddesigner etc.) 273fach an der Wertschöpfung/-steigerung des Unternehmens beteiligt ist, darf doch stark bezweifelt werden ...

Einfach mal testen: Man lasse den Posten des CEO unbesetzt oder die Stellen von 273 (sicher nicht grundlos) höchstbezahlten Programmierern. Was überlebt das Unternehmen wohl eher?


----------



## Mahoy (8. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es wird einhellig berichtet das alle wichtigen tiefen strukturellen Umwelzungen die Porsche wieder in die Gewinnzone brachten, von Wedekind ausgingen und durchgesetzt wurden, da er das ganze Unternehmen praktisch vom Kopf wieder auf die Füsse gestellt hat, sprich viele (eindeutige Mehrheit) sind der Meinung, ohne diese wirklich radikalen Strukturänderungen, angestoßen und umgesetzt von Wedekind, wäre Porsche pleite gegangen.



Es steht außer Frage, dass erfolgsentscheidende oder sogar rettende Impulse von einem guten Spitzenmanagement ausgehen können. Der Knackpunkt ist dann eher, dass es auch Beispiele für das Gegenteil gibt, die den betreffenden Managern trotzdem finanziell keineswegs geschadet haben.

Sprich, auf diesen Posten werden sowohl herausragende Leistungen, gute Arbeit, Mittelmäßigkeit als auch komplettes Versagen vergoldet. Berechtigt wäre das jedoch nur im ersten Fall.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was haben denn die Investoren für Ihr Geld geleistet und welche Rendite bekamen Sie in den letzten fünf Jahren? Erleben wir gerade die Versuche, dass ganz oben jetzt nicht mehr nur Unten und die Mitte ausbluten will, sonden auch weiter oben wildert? Nur so als Gedankenanstoß.



Das dachte ich mir auch gerade: "Vertreter einer Personengruppe, die 53.000 Millionen für Nichtstun erhalten haben, fragen sich, ob jemand 30 Millionen verdienen kann." 

Wobei die Frage trotzdem gerechtfertig ist und die Antwort klar "nein" lautet. Aber statt auf die Minimallöhne am unteren Ende der Skala einzugehen, hätte man lieber erst einmal die Beschäftigungsstrukturen der Branche allgemein ansprechen sollen. Solange Projektbezogenes hire&fire und outsourcing üblich sind, lässt sich nämlich kaum über die tatsächlichen Gehälter sprechen. Entwickler werden sicherlich auch bei Activision schon deutlich höhere Gehaltsschchecks bekommen als Reinigungskräfte, aber während letztere mit etwas Glück jahrelang kontinuierlich verdienen, stehen erstere mit etwas Pech zwei Drittel der Zeit auf der Straße. Währenddessen werden Testing und Portierungen möglicherweise ans andere Ende der Welt zum niedrigsten Preis ausgelagert.*


*: Vermutungen ausgehend davon, was in der Gaming-Branche üblich ist. Keine zielgerichtete Berichterstattung über Blizzard im speziellen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Klagen die geknechteten Mitarbeiter oder die Investoren? "Lachen" tue ich nicht über das Gehalt, sondern über die Kläger. Die Mitarbeiter haben alles Recht der Welt, dass zu tun.



Versuch das mal in den USA.

Rein technisch gesehen haben sie durchaus das Recht dazu. Praktisch gesehen jedoch sind sie dann nicht nur flugs ihr Job los, sondern auch noch als aufmüpfig gebrandmarkt und haben somit quasi null Chancen auf einen neuen Arbeitsplatz.

Dies ist auch der Grund, weshalb sie diese unsäglichen Crunch Perioden überhaupt mitmachen: Sich dagegen auflehnen ist praktisch unmöglich. Zudem schieben die Unternehmen dir dann auch noch den Schwarzen Peter zu falls du es trotzdem versuchen solltest, indem sie lauthals bei den Mitarbeitern ankündigen, dass sie dein Arbeitspensum mit übernehmen müssten und deshalb noch länger arbeiten sollen, sprich sie wiegeln die ganze Belegschaft gegen jene auf, die es auch nur wagen, sich ihrem Befehl zu widersetzen.

Wegen diesen Praktiken verlassen jährlich Tausende desillusioniert und ausgebrannt die Videospielfirmen in den USA. Dass der Indie Markt so schnell gewachsen ist liegt nicht nur an den Ideen, die die Publisher nicht finanzieren wollten, sondern auch daran, dass sich Programmierer bei diesen Firmen keine Zukunft mehr sehen konnten und es lieber auf eigene Faust versuchten.


----------



## shaboo (8. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gibt 10 Arten von Menschen auf diesem Planeten: Diejenigen, die wissen, was ein Median ist, und diejenigen, die es nicht wissen. Man sollte den Lagewert nicht mit dem Durchschnitt verwechseln ...


Sagst du wem? Aus meinen Ausführungen sollte klar hervorgehen, dass ich mich - genau wie der von mir gepostete Link - auf den Median beziehe und nicht auf den Durchschnitt. Weiß der Himmel, warum Du meinst, den jetzt ins Spiel bringen zu müssen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbst im Idealfall (!) verdient also auch bei Blizzard nur jeder vierte Programmierer über 100.000 im Jahr.


Da zu Blizzard konkret überhaupt keine Aussage gemacht wird, ist das völliger Unsinn. Es kann sein, dass bei Blizzard jeder einzelne Programmierer weniger als 50.000 oder auch mehr als 200.000 Dollar verdient; das wissen wir nicht, da Aussagen zu Median (oder Durchschnitt) dazu einfach nichts hergeben ...


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wenn wir mal ganz kurz so tun, als würde *jeder* Programmierer bei Blizzard auf den Höchstwert von (aufgerundet) 110.000 US-Dollar/Jahr kommen, ...


Dir als Median-Experten sollte klar sein, dass 110.000 nicht der "Höchstwert" ist, sondern der Wert, der die unteren drei Viertel vom oberen Viertel trennt, d.h. alle im oberen Viertel verdienen mehr als 110.000. Wie viel dieses Viertel im Durchschnitt verdient und was das obere 1% verdient, dazu lässt sich nicht das Geringste sagen.

Ansonsten sind diese ganzen Diskussionen um x-fache Managergehälter nichts als  reine Schattengefechte, die sowohl von Politikern geführt werden, um von den wirklich relevanten Problemen abzulenken, als auch von Populisten, um damit auf einfache Weise das vorgebliche Bemühen um "Gerechtigkeit" zu demonstrieren.

Entscheidend sind doch ganz anderen Dinge. Wenn eine Firma beispielsweise nachhaltig produziert, ihre Mitarbeiter gut bezahlt und auch sonst gut behandelt, Arbeitnehmerrechte respektiert und Umweltschutzstandards einhält, Arbeitsplätze schafft und sichert und einen großen Teil ihrer Gewinne über Steuern wieder an die Öffentlichkeit zurückführt, dann wird sie ihrer Verantwortung damit erst mal vollkommen gerecht und deswegen sind auch genau DAS die wirklich relevanten Themen, um die man (und insbesondere die Politik) sich kümmern sollte. Wenn das alles gewährleistet ist und die Firma dann tatsächlich am Ende so viel Kohle generiert, dass sie ihren Top-Angestellten auch noch aberwitzige Gehälter zahlen kann, bitte, sollen sie machen. Finde ich persönlich ab einem gewissen Punkt zwar auch nicht mehr gut, würde ich aber auch nicht verbieten.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Juni 2020)

shaboo schrieb:


> Sagst du wem? Aus meinen Ausführungen sollte klar hervorgehen, dass ich mich - genau wie der von mir gepostete Link - auf den Median beziehe und nicht auf den Durchschnitt. Weiß der Himmel, warum Du meinst, den jetzt ins Spiel bringen zu müssen.



Mir war das nicht so klar, aber das kann natürlich auch an mir liegen. Kein Grund, gleich das Kriegsbeil auszugraben. 



> Da zu Blizzard konkret überhaupt keine Aussage gemacht wird, ist das völliger Unsinn. Es kann sein, dass bei Blizzard jeder einzelne Programmierer weniger als 50.000 oder auch mehr als 200.000 Dollar verdient; das wissen wir nicht, da Aussagen zu Median (oder Durchschnitt) dazu einfach nichts hergeben ...



Kann natürlich sein, dass sich nahezu alle Topverdiener der Branche bei Blizzard ballen, aber für so recht wahrscheinlich halte ich das nicht.



> Dir als Median-Experten sollte klar sein, dass 110.000 nicht der "Höchstwert" ist, sondern der Wert, der die unteren drei Viertel vom oberen Viertel trennt, d.h. alle im oberen Viertel verdienen mehr als 110.000. Wie viel dieses Viertel im Durchschnitt verdient und was das obere 1% verdient, dazu lässt sich nicht das Geringste sagen.



Genau das das ist der Punkt, der mich an dir zweifeln ließ: Es steht doch eindeutig da "The best-paid 25 percent made $109,120 that year, while the lowest-paid 25 percent made $64,410."
Der Median trennt keine Werte, sondern Gruppen. Und in einer Glockenkurve bedeutet das, dass ebenso viele Leute überdurchschnittlich bezahlt werden, wie Leute unterdurchschnittlich bezahlt werden. 50% der Programmierer machen im Mittel 84K, 25% machen im Mittel 110K. Da ist nicht viel Raum für einen nennenswerte Zahl an Programmierern, die deutlich mehr als 110K im Jahr verdienen. Es wird welche geben, aber nicht allzu viele. Und die bekannten Beschäftigungsverhältnisse in der Spielebranche berücksichtigt, vermutlich auch eher nicht bei Blizzard.



> Ansonsten sind diese ganzen Diskussionen um x-fache Managergehälter nichts als reine Schattengefechte, die sowohl von Politikern geführt werden, um von den wirklich relevanten Problemen abzulenken, als auch von Populisten, um damit auf einfache Weise das vorgebliche Bemühen um "Gerechtigkeit" zu demonstrieren.



Das sehe ich nicht so. Selbstverständlich wird dieses Problem auch von den falschen Leuten aus den falschen Gründen thematisiert - das bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass es nicht vorhanden wäre. Man kann nicht "nachhaltig produzieren, Mitarbeiter gut bezahlen und auch sonst gut behandelt, Arbeitnehmerrechte respektieren und Umweltschutzstandards einhalten, Arbeitsplätze schaffen und sichern und einen großen Teil der Gewinne über Steuern wieder an die Öffentlichkeit zurückführen", wenn große Teile des Umsatzes in Managergehältern (oder Ausschüttungen an Aktionäre) versumpfen, statt in den von dir allerdings sehr zutreffend aufgezählten Bereichen eingesetzt zu werden. Exorbitante Managergehälter werden noch nicht einmal allgemeinnützlich versteuert, sondern ganz kommod aus der Gewinn- in die Kostenkategorie überführt.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (8. Juni 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Tja, wir schlittern in eine weltweite Wirtschaftskrise, bzw. haben die ja aktuell schon. Durch die sinnlosen und schädlichen Coronamaßnahmen selbst eingetütet, anbei, wenn auch das System vorher schon mehr als morsch bzw. reif dafür war.


Die einzigen Sinnlosen Maßnahmen hat die USA gemacht.. 
Wir haben hier ein Sau Glück gehabt und dank der USA und auch Schweden sehen wir, was wäre, wenn Deutschland nichts getan hätte.. (Analog zur Dichte des Landes, wären wir auch bei 50.000 - 70.000 Toten innerhalb kürzester Zeit gekommen.. Wäre funny gewesen für die Pfleger.) Niemand kann aber hier sich hinstellen und sagen, die Maßnahmen sind Unbegründet.. Nein das waren sie nicht und der Impact auf die Wirtschaft wäre noch heftiger gewesen.. Aber klar, ganz wie in den USA überlassen wir dann die armen einfach ihrem Schicksal. Gottseidank sind wir ein Sozialstaat.

Zum Thema:
Bevor wir hier (zu Recht) Activision ansehen, sollten wir uns endlich mal Stark machen, dass hier Börsennotierte Unternehmer nicht noch Staatshilfe bekommen, wenn man Dividenden ausschüttet (Ja BMW und Adidas ich meine euch) Das ist am Ende genauso Asozial und nicht mal soo weit weg vor unserer Haustür.


----------



## shaboo (8. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Median trennt keine Werte, sondern Gruppen. Und in einer Glockenkurve bedeutet das, dass ebenso viele Leute überdurchschnittlich bezahlt werden, wie Leute unterdurchschnittlich bezahlt werden.


Der Median ist einfach in einer aufsteigenden (oder auch absteigenden) Folge von Werten derjenige an mittlerer Position. In unserem Falle lässt sich so mit dem Mediangehalt M die Gruppe der Programmierer in zwei genau gleich große Teilgruppen unterteilen, von denen die eine weniger und die andere mehr als M verdient.

In diesem Zusammenhang ist es übrigens nicht sehr hilfreich, von "überdurchschnittlich" oder "unterdurchschnittlich" zu sprechen, denn wir reden ja gerade eben nicht vom Durchschnitt, sondern vom Median. Ja, es werden genau so viele Leite über wie unter dem Median bezahlt; das gilt aber nur für den Median und nicht für den Durchschnitt.


Mahoy schrieb:


> 50% der Programmierer machen im Mittel 84K, 25% machen im Mittel 110K. Da ist nicht viel Raum für einen nennenswerte Zahl an Programmierern, die deutlich mehr als 110K im Jahr verdienen.


Nein, es machen keine 50% der Programmierer im Mittel 84K und es machen auch keine 25% im Mittel 110K. Ich habe echt keine Ahnung, was Du ständig mit irgendwelchen Mittelwerten willst. Du musst Dir die Grafik anschauen, in welcher ausschließlich Medianwerte eingezeichnet sind, und nicht auf den - eher irreführenden - Kommentar im Text achten.

Der Median teilt - wie oben beschrieben - alle Programmierer in zwei gleich große Gruppen ein. In der einen verdienen alle weniger, in der anderen alle mehr als 84K. Die Markierungen bei 25% und bei 75% nehmen für die so entstehenden beiden Gruppen genau dieselbe Unterteilung noch einmal vor, d.h. 25% aller Programmierer verdienen weniger als 64K, 25% zwischen 64K und 84K, 25% zwischen 84K und 109K und 25% über 109K. Anders macht die ganze Grafik doch auch überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Juni 2020)

shaboo schrieb:


> Nein, es machen keine 50% der Programmierer im Mittel 84K und es machen auch keine 25% im Mittel 110K.Ich habe echt keine Ahnung, was Du ständig mit irgendwelchen Mittelwerten willst.



Meine Güte, der Median ist ein Hilfsmittel zur _Sortierung_ der Werte. Er ändert ihren Inhalt nicht. Die Marken sind symmetrisch gesetzt. Das Intervall zwischen der 25%-Marke und der 75%-Marke sind 50 Prozent der sortierten Gesamtwerte. 



> Du musst Dir die Grafik anschauen, in welcher ausschließlich Medianwerte eingezeichnet sind, und nicht auf den - eher irreführenden - Kommentar im Text achten.



Ich habe nicht den Luxus, aus einer Quelle nur die mir genehmen Aussagen herauszupicken, sondern muss entweder die Angaben in Einklang bringen, oder die Quelle als Ganzes in Frage stellen.



> Der Median teilt - wie oben beschrieben - alle Programmierer in zwei gleich große Gruppen ein. In der einen verdienen alle weniger, in der anderen alle mehr als 84K. Die Markierungen bei 25% und bei 75% nehmen für die so entstehenden beiden Gruppen genau dieselbe Unterteilung noch einmal vor, d.h. 25% aller Programmierer verdienen weniger als 64K, 25% zwischen 64K und 84K, 25% zwischen 84K und 109K und 25% über 109K. Anders macht die ganze Grafik doch auch überhaupt keinen Sinn.



Mir scheint, wir reden irgendwie aneinander vorbei.

Wenn die 25% über der 75%-Marke über ~ 110K verdienen, verdienen die 25% unter der 75%-Marke logischerweise unter ~ 110K, aber beide zusammen stehen - durch den Median unterteilt - in der Gruppe derer, die über 84K verdient. Da der Median üblicherweise gleich große Gruppen unterteilt, verdienen also die Hälfte der Programmierer unter 84K, der Rest über 84K. Also genau das, was ich schrieb.
Und wenn man symmetrische Positionen hat, die mit Werten versehen sind, können nicht mehr Leute deutlich mehr als 110K verdienen, als Leute deutlich weniger als 64K verdienen. 

Und wenn man es genau nimmt, ist das Ganze eine ausufernde Nebelkerze, denn selbst wenn in der Gruppe über der 75%-Marke ein paar Lichtgestalten (die, wohlgemerkt, immer noch nicht bei Activision/Blizzard arbeiten müssen) meinetwegen 500K im Jahr verdienen, erhält Mr. Kotick immer noch das 60fache einiger ausgesuchter Spitzenkräfte, was ich immer noch für schwer begründbar halte, wenn ich mir die Wert- und sonstige Entwicklung von Blizzard anschaue.

Übrigens immer noch ganz und gar unabhängig von den möglichen Beweggründen jener Investoren, die gerade damit hausieren gehen.
Welche wiederum keine Politikern oder Populisten sein müssen, die du pauschal vorschiebst, sondern auch gut und gerne Geschäftsleute sein können, die auf ihren individuellen, mit dem Unternehmenswohl nicht zwingend vereinbaren, Vorteil bedacht sind, auch wenn sie mit ethischen Vorbehalten argumentieren.


----------

